# Swift Royale 610 rear bumper bar



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi all, is there anyone out there with a Royale 610, 1994 vintage, or similar that has a towbar fitted, if so could they either photo it or call me on 0781 2018820 to find out where they are, I am not putting a towbar as such on but want to put a rear bumper on the same as mine,(but mine is on a sprinter chassis with the merc. extension (easy-peasy),10 thousand towbars out there), this is fiat based with no serious extension.


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

*swift royale bumper bar*

Just "bumping" it up, lol. seriously can anyone tell me if the swift chassis is the same as any other fiat chassis, whether or not it is alko. or what?


----------

